

Can I start creating generative art? - max-a

Hello HNers!<p>I am just a web developer with EE degree and quite solid background in math. I would like to ask you what steps should I take to be able to fiddle with generative art?
======
coldtea
Download a generative art framework and get familiar with how it works.

Try

processing: [https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/)

Or

nodebox: [https://www.nodebox.net/](https://www.nodebox.net/)

for example.

